# Sharing usb modem internet connection with wireless router



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi. Is it possible to create a network between two laptops and share the internet signal from a 3g usb mobile broadband connection. I've been trying to accomplish this with a TP-Link TL-WR641G router with no success. I've trawled several forums but can't really find a definitive answer. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

What OS are you using? With Windows 98, Me, 2000, XP or Vista you can use Internet Connection Sharing. You could also 'bridge connections' (for sure in XP/Vista, haven't tried it on others) between the two devices. Give us some more details on your laptops and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. One laptop (host) is using vista and the other xp. I've tried using ICS and Bridging but with no luck. However I'm not exactly a networking guru.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, you can network the two laptops and use Internet Connection Sharing, as already stated by *hulkinator*. Bridging will not work in this instance (because you are connecting to your ISP, which will provide only one public IP address). To use the router ...

JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks. I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes.


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm still struggling with this one. I followed the instructions given (to the best of my ability) but to no avail. I can ping laptop 2 from laptop 1 but not vice versa. After turning off DHCP in the secondary router I manually entered IP and DNS details to establish a connection but I may have messed up the details. Laptop 2 indicates that it is connected to the network. I might just add that the LAN connection on laptop 1 is my primary router, I think! If any one has any ideas I'd realy appreciate your thoughts ( I'm almost ready to throw it all in and buy myself a usb modem, but I'd rather not if I can get this working with what I've got.

Thanks


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

by the way, i'm willing to give up my first-born if anyone can help me get this working


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ping working one way only is almost always a firewall issue (on the computer not replying to pings.

Please show for both PCs ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

bobbynewhaven said:


> by the way, i'm willing to give up my first-born if anyone can help me get this working


Uh, would the recipient have to change diapers?


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

sorry, that didn't even work. not sure what went wrong but i'll keep trying. and unfortunately yes, there are still quite a few months of nappy changes ahead for the lucky recipient of the give-away prize


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

right now, this is laptop2 but i'm still working on the host laptop.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HAL2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-4B-B1-4B

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-C6-68-0B-40

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-D5-1C-52
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20e:35ff:fed5:1c52%8
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 78.152.197.158
192.168.1.101
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

and here is the host if you're still there. sorry about the wait, i'm kind of supposed to be working 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\TOSHIBA>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hal
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Vodafone modem.VF_IE:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Vodafone modem.VF_IE
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 78.152.222.141(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.233.128.1
213.233.128.19
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.11.12.13
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 10.11.12.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-7A-81-C2-15
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-65-2B-FB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8072 based Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-68-71-1E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8de3:3ce7:59e2:f9d4%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.249.212(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-52-86-F8-00-1E-68-35-CA-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF2EF280-8E0D-4A5C-87EB-394590AAD
0DA}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 25:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 27:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 28:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 29:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 30:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 31:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 32:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #13
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 35:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 39:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #17
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 40:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 41:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6579546B-8F88-4D68-B62A-F8B8FB716
5B1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\TOSHIBA>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Most days I'm here off and on throughout the day. As are others. So you needn't ignore your work; just post when you are free.

On laptop 2 disable ICS and set the wireless connection to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.' Also, assuming that's an XP let's get rid of ipv6, which sometimes causes trouble ...

Start - Run - ipv6 uninstall - OK

On the host laptop enable ICS on your internet connection. Assuming you have the router configured as above (the main things being that the Dhcp server is disabled and any ethernet connections are to LAN ports) your laptop 2 should be able to get internet access (assuming no firewall blockages!).


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, here is my latest progress and thanks again for your continued advice/support. My settings on both laptops have been changed as advised and both are able to ping one another. Happy days! However the internet connection is still not working on laptop 2. I have ensured that the Dhcp server is disabled on the router and it is connected to the host laptop via lan port one. I'm going to include the config settings again in case they are any help.

Laptop One

C:\Users\TOSHIBA>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hal
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Vodafone modem.VF_IE:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Vodafone modem.VF_IE
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 89.19.91.178(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.233.128.1
213.233.128.19
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.11.12.13
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 10.11.12.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-7A-81-C2-15
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3C-65-2B-FB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8072 based Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-68-71-1E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5913:5bb2:a:8de3:3ce7:59e2:f9d4(Pref
erred)
Site-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fec0::a:8de3:3ce7:59e2:f9d4%2(Preferred)

IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4e98:d73f:a:8de3:3ce7:59e2:f9d4(Depr
ecated)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:4e98:d73f:a:c446:a6be:42ae:402d(Depr
ecated)
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5913:586d:a:8de3:3ce7:59e2:f9d4(Depr
ecated)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:5913:586d:a:c446:a6be:42ae:402d(Depr
ecated)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:5913:5bb2:a:bdfc:44be:674c:34c0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8de3:3ce7:59e2:f9d4%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 July 2009 19:17:32
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 11 July 2009 21:17:31
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888808
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-52-86-F8-00-1E-68-35-CA-13

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EF2EF280-8E0D-4A5C-87EB-394590AAD
0DA}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2d6:2c1d:ff6:a6ec:a44d(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c1d:ff6:a6ec:a44d%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 23:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 25:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 27:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 28:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 29:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 30:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 31:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 32:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #13
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 35:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 39:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{0C03EB03-427D-4279-AF37-4E104F9D1
5AF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 40:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5913:5bb2::5913:5bb2(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.233.128.1
213.233.128.19
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 41:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6579546B-8F88-4D68-B62A-F8B8FB716
5B1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\TOSHIBA>

Laptop 2

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HAL2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mshome.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-4B-B1-4B

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-C6-68-0B-40

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-D5-1C-52
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 11 July 2009 7:18:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 11 July 2009 9:18:40 PM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

On the computer that doesn't work, we need to see some ping tests.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm guessing that the default gateway and dns server shouldn't be the same. A strange thing happened after pinging the addresses. Laptop 2 was diconnected from the network and now has "limited or no connectivity".



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HAL2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mshome.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-4B-B1-4B

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-C6-68-0B-40

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mshome.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-D5-1C-52
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 11 July 2009 7:18:40 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 11 July 2009 9:18:40 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping 192.168.1.101

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 14ms

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 29ms, Average = 16ms

C:\Documents and Settings\>


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

It seems the lease has expired on the network (therefore losing connectivity with the router with both laptops. I can't seem to reconnect properly with either laptop. Is this because Dhcp has been disabled on the router???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

John, I don't often get to say this, but "wrong!"  He has Vodafone (Mobile) internet access on laptop 1, and is trying to get ICS working, with a wireless router sitting between the two PCs.

The router's Dhcp server is NOT disabled; if it were you'd be getting 169.254.x.y IP addresses on laptop 1's ethernet connection and laptop 2's wireless.

And on laptop 1 "IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No" indicates that ICS is NOT enabled.


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

and the correct way to configure this network would be.......


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

i need to get myself some new smileys


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The correct way is using ICS. 

Take a look at this Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing tutorial.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're almost there. You need to configure the wireless router as the "secondary router" in John's recipe in my early post. Give it an IP address of 192.168.0.254.

Then you should be getting IP addresses of 169.254.x.y on the connections to the router. You will still be able to ping each computer from the other.

Then if you can successfully enable ICS on the Vodafone connection Windows will change the IP address on the ethernet connection to 192.168.0.1 and make it work like a router. Laptop 2 will then be assigned (by the host laptop) an IP address of 192.168.0.2 (well, usually the last number is 2) and the proper mask, gateway and DNS server addresses.


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

I think i've made some progress but i don't suppose you have any other ideas????



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.45.100] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is that from laptop 2?

The name got resolved to an IP address so the lack of replies is most likely caused by a non-Windows firewall or security suite on one of the machines.

For one example that I've heard about, if ZoneAlarm is on the host laptop there is some separate, special setting to make it allow internet connection sharing.


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah, that is laptop 2 and I'm not using ZoneAlarm (i don't think so anyway!) I've got PC Tools Spyware Doctor installed for anti-virus etc.


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

I just tried to run the network wizard on laptop 1 but windows can't detect any wireless router hardware. The network wizard worked fine on laptop 2. (ICS tutorial).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I've got PC Tools Spyware Doctor installed for anti-virus etc.


If etc. includes a firewall that would be a good place to look.


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

Just disabled windows firewall, advanced system care 3, and pc tools spyware doctor with anti-virus on both laptops but still no joy. Is there perhaps anything in internet security options I may have missed???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Often when non-Windows firewalls are "disabled" or "turned off" they cause random blockages.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I do not think that the router is the problem, so another router won't help.

What are the results of these pings from laptop 2 ...

*ping 192.168.0.1

ping 209.191.93.53

ping yahoo.com*


----------



## bobbynewhaven (Jul 7, 2009)

I was ready to throw in the towel and invest in a 3g usb router but I'm ready to give it another go.

The router seems to be "cycling"? or refreshing itself every 4 seconds.

Here are the ping stats:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
 Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 23ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping 209.191.93.53

Pinging 209.191.93.53 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Documents and Settings\>ping 192.168.0.254

Pinging 192.168.0.254 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.254: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.254: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.254: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.254: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.254:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
 Minimum = 7ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 15ms

C:\Documents and Settings\>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

HAL2 is the computer trying to get internet access through the other one, right? If so, I missed in post # 16, the last ipconfig /all that we've seen for it, that ICS is enabled. It should not be enabled on this machine, and could be causing the problem somehow. Disable it and see it that helps.

I don't understand 'The router seems to be "cycling"? or refreshing itself every 4 seconds.' By "refresh" I think reset, and it couldn't be completely resetting in 4 seconds.


----------

